# The Ultimate Gender Prediction & Outcome Thread!



## melewen

The name says it all - we obsessed over our charts and symptoms before that first BFP, so where is all the energy supposed to go? Into silly tests and old wives' tales of course! There are mini threads all over debating the validity of individual tests and tales, so we figured we'd combine them all and--most importantly--come back to update when we do find out!

Copy and paste the text from the "Quiz to take" spoiler and put it in a comment and I'll paste it in the original post along with your outcome (blue/pink!). You can also sneak a peek at the outcomes in the "References" spoiler. Game on!


:yellow: *aidensmommy1*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: Too soon, will update when I hit 10+ weeks. 

Salt test: Too soon, haven't done this yet. 

Ramzi theory: Left side @ 5w2d & 7wks :pink: 

Headaches: Almost everyday, but this one is due to the progesterone, as I only get them right after doing my progesterone. So I guess it'd be :blue:

Morning sickness: TONS! :pink: 

Beauty: A few breakouts and my skin doesn't look as "full of color" or soft. :pink: 

Cold hand & feet: no, clammy/sweaty hands :pink: 

Sleep position: On my back or to the right :pink: 

What do you crave? Sweets/citrusy stuff (lots of fruit!) :pink: and some salty stuff & :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 7 weeks--134 :blue:

Chinese calendar: :pink: 

Did your chest change? Definite fullness :pink: 

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts? Lefts a little bigger. :pink: 

How is your hair growing? Same rate :pink: 

What color is your pee?: clearish lately. :pink: 

Are you moody?: VERY moody :pink: 

How is your balance?: About the same as before for now...not clumsy, yet lol. :pink: 

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: DH says he sees a "V" :pink: 

Key test: I picked it up from the small/pointy end :pink: 

Ring Test: Swings in circles :pink: 

Spouse weight gain? it's early but he's already got a little pop belly! Lol. :pink: 

I *think* I got them all...

17 :pink: & 3 :blue:


:yellow: *babee_bugs*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: No Fizz :pink:

Salt test: (Haven't tried this one yet)

Ramzi theory: Left side :pink:

Headaches: had a couple but not more than usual for me :pink:

Morning sickness: 24/7 nausea for 6 weeks :pink:

Beauty: Horrible!, oily skin, oily hair and Acne :pink:

Cold hand & feet: Warm Hands and Feet :pink:

Sleep position: Left :blue:

Pillow position: West

What do you crave?: Sweet :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 12weeks - 160BPM+ :pink:

Chinese calendar: Girl :pink:

Mayan Calendar: 28, 2015 :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight?: haha sure has :pink:

Did your chest change?: Definite fullness and gone up 2 cup sizes :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Right slightly bigger than the left :blue:

How is your hair growing?: normal :pink:

What color is your pee?: dull and cloudy :pink:

Are you moody?: Yes but only slightly :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsy :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:

14 :pink: 5 :blue:


:pink: 
Predicted: :pink:*Babydreams85*

Spoiler
Intuition: :pink:

Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? I need to repeat this one. I used too much baking soda and not enough pee lol. When I shook it, it did foam (but didn't fizz), and as soon as the foam was there it cleared within 5 seconds. I'm thinking ? But who knows? :pink:

Salt test: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). Did the color of the urine change and start to look cloudy and/or did a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer form? Or did the urine stay the same color and remain clear and/or have elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface that immediately disappeared? Haven't done this one yet--will update later 

Ramzi theory: Where is your baby & placenta attached in the uterus--right or left side? If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - true to looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus. This one is tricky for me, because my placenta/baby are directly on top of the photo. I'm not sure if the sonographer changed the angle either. I did compare it to my son's 6 wk u/s picture though, and placenta appears to be on the opposite side, so I'm going with :pink:

Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth? Circles, so :pink:

Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? No, less :pink:

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness? YES! A lot :pink:

Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than? I look terrible and so does my skin/hair lol :pink:

Where's the bump?: High or low? Sort of in the middle--too early to tell? 

Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? Right now I'm bigger all over :pink:

Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm? Warmer than normal, I sweat a lot (gross) :pink:

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right? Right :pink:

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north? Not sure? 

What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus? Sweets/chocolate/ice cream :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute. Stays around 170bpm :pink:

Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): It says boy, but every other one I've taken says girl (this one actually says my DS should've been a girl ) :blue:

Mayan Calendar: The Mayan&#8217;s took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number? Both numbers are odd :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight? No :blue:

The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end? I can't do this one, because I knew the results beforehand 

Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change? Definitely bigger :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger? Left :pink:

How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate? Same :pink:

What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? Dull :pink:

Are you moody? YES! :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? Not really clumsier than normal :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not? Yes, it looks like a "V" right under the eyeball :pink:

TOTAL: 19 :pink: and 2 :blue:


:blue: *Babifever*
Predicted: :blue:

Spoiler
Intuition: :pink:

Baking soda test: n/a

Salt test: n/a 

Ramzi theory: right, I think :blue:

Headaches: yes, but could be because of diabetes :blue:

Morning sickness: None :blue:

Beauty: No blemishes :blue:

Cold hand & feet: both, buts winter lol :blue:

Sleep position: both, I can never get comfortable, but mostly right :pink:

Pillow position: dont understand the question lol 

What do you crave?: sweet and sour stuff and fruit :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 6 weeks 121, 7 weeks 162, 9 weeks 179 :pink:

Chinese calendar: Boy :blue:

Mayan Calendar: 

Did your chest change?: fullness a little, not much of a change :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts? Light tenderness, sometimes 

How is your hair growing?: Fast :blue:

What color is your pee?: dull :pink:

Are you moody?: moody, one minute I'm up, one minute I'm down, less affectionate :pink:

How is your balance? Its okay, I'm always clumsy anyway

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V :boy:

TOTAL: 9 :blue: and 6 :pink:


:yellow: *BethMaassen*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: No Fizz :pink:

Salt test: Stayed the same :pink:

Ramzi theory: Right :blue:

Ring test: Back and Forth :blue:

Headaches:No :pink:

Morning sickness: Not really :blue:

Beauty: Beakouts and dry skin :pink:

Where's the bump?: High. :pink:

Where's the weight?: Spead out :pink:

Cold hand & feet: Warm hands and feet :pink:

Sleep position: Right :pink:

Pillow position: North :blue:

What do you crave?: Mostly sweet :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 175 bpm :pink:

Chinese calendar: :pink:

Mayan Calendar: 28, 2015 :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? Don't know.

The Key Test: Narrow. I always have picked keys up this way though. :pink:

Did your chest change?: Fuller :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Same Size 

How is your hair growing?: Same rate :pink:

What color is your pee?: Dull and cloudy :pink:

Are you moody? Extremely :pink:

How is your balance?: Not clumsy :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:
TOTAL: 18 :pink: and 5 :blue:


:yellow: *bparsons*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? Fizz :blue:

Salt test: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). Did the color of the urine change and start to look cloudy and/or did a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer form? Or did the urine stay the same color and remain clear and/or have elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface that immediately disappeared? N/A

Ramzi theory: Where is your baby & placenta attached in the uterus--right or left side? If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - true to looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus. Right :blue:

Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth? Back and Forth :blue:

Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? Yes :blue:

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness? No :blue:

Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than? Finer Than Usual :blue:

Where's the bump?: High or low? Low :blue:

Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? All out in front :blue:

Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm? Colder than normal :blue:

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right? Left :blue:

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north? North :blue:

What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus? Mostly Salty savory foods :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute Greater :pink:

Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart: Boy :blue:

Mayan Calendar: The Mayan&#8217;s took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number? Both are odd :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight? Yes :pink:

The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end? round end :blue:

Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change? no real change :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger? Right is bigger than left :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate? Faster than normal :blue:

What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? bright yellow :blue:

Are you moody? no not at all :blue:

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? clumsier :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not? Makes a V :pink:

TOTAL: 20 :blue: and 4 :pink:


:yellow: *carebear1981*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: gross... I don't want to play with my pee. Staying :yellow: for this one

Salt test: Again, the thought of playing with pee grosses me out... :yellow:

Ramzi theory: from what I remember looking at the screen for the transvaginal, the baby was attached on the left side of the screen so but will double check at next scan :pink: 

Ring test: crap... I stopped wearing my ring cuz my fingers would get so hot and sticky at night that I would wake up and have to pry my rings off... will try this when I get home. UPDATE: swung back and forth so :blue:
Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? Yes :blue:

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness? Urm... I have night sickness, does that count? if so, :pink: if not, :blue:

Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than? I'm looking like usualy, kinda have acne prone skin anyways so I'd probably go with :blue:

Where's the bump?: High or low? Too soon to tell :yellow:

Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? Well, I broke my foot a couple months ago so I put on weight all around anyways. So :pink:

Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm? Tough one too. Cuz it's winter so I'm freezing all the time but like I said, my hands would get sweaty and swell at night so I'd have to say :pink:

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right? I sleep on my back. Been trying to learn how to sleep on my side cuz I know it's supposed to be bad for back sleepers, especially in the second and third tri. But I think I prefer my right side :pink:

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north? North... but it does all the time! :blue:

What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus? I've been craving fruit, mostly the sweet kind like strawberries and melon so I'd have to say :pink: BUT, I also read that if you eat like a teenage boy it means you're having a boy so possibly :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute: Not sure my doc only told me it was good. I will update at my next scan. For now :yellow:

Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart :pink:

Mayan Calendar: The Mayan&#8217;s took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number? Both odd :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight? No... jerk... he's been losing!! :blue:

The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end? From what I know of what I normally do, I always pick up the big end so :blue:

Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change? No change :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger? Yep... just felt my boobs at work they feel the same so :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate? No change so :pink:

What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? Bright :blue:

Are you moody? Not really... more emotional like things make my cry like commercials on tv... I guess that's moody so :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? I feel clumsier though I'm not very graceful to begin with. And it could also be my broken foot so :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not? No V :blue:

Looks like 11 :blue: 8 :pink: (I ignored the ones I answered both or ) 
At first I was so sure it was a girl but recently I've been feeling boy!


:pink:
Predicted: :blue: by 1! *BRIT1416*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: no fizz :pink:

Salt test: :blue:

Ramzi theory: :blue:

Ring test: :pink:

Headaches: :blue:

Morning sickness: :pink:

Beauty: :pink:

Where's the bump?: :pink:

Where's the weight?: :pink:

Cold hand & feet: :blue:

Sleep position: :pink:

Pillow position: n/a

What do you crave?: :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 150 :pink:

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight?: :blue:

The Key Test: n/a

Did your chest change?: :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: :blue:

How is your hair growing?: :blue:

What color is your pee?: :blue:

Are you moody?: :pink:

How is your balance?: :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :blue:

12 :blue: 11 :pink:


:pink:
Predicted: :pink: *Catith*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? No fizz :pink:

Ramzi theory: left. :pink:

Headaches: :blue:

Morning sickness: :pink:

Beauty: ance. Bluh. :pink:

Where's the bump?: High :pink:

Where's the weight?: hard to say. I'm not showing enough to determine accurately.

Cold hand & feet: yeah but it's winter lol

Sleep position: I switch back and forth all night.

What do you crave?: fruit :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: :pink:

Chinese calendar: I can't remember but I think it said :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? No yet lol 

Did your chest change?: :pink:


How is your hair growing?: :pink:

What color is your pee?: :pink:

Are you moody? :pink:

How is your balance?: but I was never very clumsy :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:

12 :pink: 4 :blue: lol


:blue: 
Predicted: :blue: *Catith Last Pregnancy*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? I hadn't heard of this with him.

Ramzi theory: right. :blue:

Headaches: yes (the headaches are way worse this time though) :blue:

Morning sickness: (with DS I threw up A LOT but I felt ok in between the throwing up. This time I am nauseous 24/7 and could never eat but I never throw up.) :pink:

Beauty: :blue:

Where's the bump?: low. :blue:

Where's the weight?: :blue:

Cold hand & feet: we lived in the south and it was spring/summer so I was boiling all the time.

Sleep position: I switch back and forth all night.

What do you crave?: I had ZERO cravings with him but when I wanted junk food it was always things like chips or fries, never cookies or sweets so I'll say :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: both babies actually had the exact same heart rate :pink:

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight? Yes :pink:

Did your chest change?: not at all and it hasnt yous time either. :blue:


How is your hair growing?: :pink:

What color is your pee?: I'm very well hydrated lol :pink:

Are you moody? I was surprisingly normal for a pregnant women. :blue:

How is your balance?: but I was never very clumsy :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: I hadn't heard this one either.

9 :blue: 7 :pink:


:yellow: *CrazyMumma*

Spoiler
Ramzi theory: Left side of uterus according to scan pic but she did say its anterior? :pink:

Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth?

Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? No :pink:

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness? Yes :pink:

Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than? I look like crap! :pink:

Where's the bump?: High or low? High :pink:

Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? Out the front atm :pink:

Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm? Colder :blue:

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right? Right :pink:

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north? No idea!

What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus? Salt salt and more salt :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute Between 150 - 170 :pink:

Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart Girl :pink:

Mayan Calendar: The Mayan&#8217;s took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number? Both odd :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight? No :blue:

The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end? Round :blue:

Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change? My boobs exploded :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger? Same size :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate? Too friggen fast :blue:

What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? Bright :blue:

Are you moody? Yes...poor hubby :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? I wish I was graceful! I'm clumsy as f*ck :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not? Eww! its a V :pink:

I didn't do the pee tests yet though!

TOTAL: 12 :pink: and 9 :blue:


:pink: 
Predicted: :blue:*GingerPanda*

Spoiler
Here were my test results:

Baking soda test: :blue:
Salt test: :blue:
Ramzi Theory: :blue:
Ring test: :blue:
Headaches: :blue:
Morning sickness: :pink:
Beauty: :pink:
Weight: :blue:
Cold hands/feet: :blue:
Sleep position: :pink:
Cravings: :blue:
Baby's HB: :pink:
Chinese calendar: :pink: 
Mayan calendar: :pink:
Spouse weight gain: :blue:
Key test: :blue:
Breast change: :pink:
Breast size difference: :blue: 
Hair growth rate: :blue:
Urine color: :blue:
Moodiness: :blue:
Balance test: :pink:
Eye vein test: :blue:

Totals:
:blue: = 15
:pink: = 8


:pink: *horseypants*
Predicted :blue: !

Spoiler
Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz?

Fizz :blue:


Salt test: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). Did the color of the urine change and start to look cloudy and/or did a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer form? Or did the urine stay the same color and remain clear and/or have elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface that immediately disappeared?

The first option :blue:


Ramzi theory: Where is your baby & placenta attached in the uterus--right or left side? If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - true to looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus.

The right :blue:


Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth?

Mostly back and forth :blue:


Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy?

More headaches :blue:


Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness?

Yes :pink:


Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than?

Breakouts, not beautiful! :pink:


Where's the bump?: High or low?

High :pink:


Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle?

All out front :blue:


Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm?

Cold hands and feet :blue:


Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right?

Right side :pink:


Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north?

North :blue:


What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus?

Sour! :yellow: :shrug:


How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute 

On the fast side. :pink:


Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart

Girl! :pink:


Mayan Calendar: The Mayan&#8217;s took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number?

Both even. :pink:


Did your spouse gain weight?

No :blue:


The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end?

Round :blue:


Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change?

No real change :blue:


Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger?

Same size :blue:


How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate?

Same rate :pink:


What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull?

Bright :blue:


Are you moody?

Yesssssss :pink:


How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful?

Clumsy as ever :blue:


What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not?

Yup! :pink:


TOTAL: 9 :pink: and 15 :blue:


:yellow: *jrob*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: Didn't try this one. 

Salt test: Stayed the same. :pink:

Ramzi theory: My guess is left side, but I don't really know for sure. :pink:

Ring test: Did not do this one. 

Headaches: I get headaches sometimes, but no more than I did before being pregnant. :pink:

Morning sickness: HORRIBLE morning sickness :pink:

Beauty: Breaking out pretty bad lately :pink:

Where's the bump?: Too soon to tell 

Where's the weight?: Can't tell yet. I've lost weight so far because of the morning sickness and am only starting to gain it back now. 

Cold hand & feet: Warm hands and feet :pink:

Sleep position: Right side :pink:

Pillow position: I have no idea. How do you even tell which direction it's facing? 

What do you crave?: Sweet and Citrus :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: Last scan was 157 bmp. All previous scans have been above 145. :pink:

Chinese calendar: Predicts Girl :pink:

Mayan Calendar: 31, 2015 = Girl :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight? A little bit. :pink:

The Key Test: Narrow end. :pink:

Did your chest change?: No real change yet. :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Same as before pregnancy, right breast is slightly bigger. :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Same rate. :pink:

What color is your pee?: Light yellow. Not bright or dull, just healthy and hydrated, so I don't know what that means. 

Are you moody? Yes :pink:

How is your balance?: I have always been clumsy, but lately I have been more careful since I know it's not just me I can injure. So I guess I'm more graceful than before. :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: I don't think so. I wear glasses so it is hard to tell with them on and then I can't see when I take them off. UPDATE: I just had a few people look in my eye and they said there is a V. :pink:
TOTAL: #17 :pink: and #3 :blue:


Predicted: :blue: by 1! *K8te*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: fizz :blue:

Salt test: Stayed the same :pink:

Ramzi theory: N/A

Ring test: circles :pink:

Headaches: None :pink:

Morning sickness: Yes :pink:

Beauty: Same :blue:

Where's the bump?: N/A

Where's the weight?: N/A

Cold hand & feet: Cold :blue:

Sleep position: Left Side :blue:

Pillow position: North :blue:

What do you crave?: Protein and Carbs :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: N/A

Chinese calendar: Girl :pink:

Mayan Calendar: one odd one even :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? No :blue:

The Key Test: Narrow :pink:

Did your chest change?: No change :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left bigger :pink:

How is your hair growing?: Faster :blue:

What color is your pee?: Dull :pink:

Are you moody? Yes :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsy :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:

TOTAL: 
= 10 :pink:
= 11 :blue:


:pink:
Predicted: :pink: *Catith*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? No fizz :pink:

Ramzi theory: left. :pink:

Headaches: :blue:

Morning sickness: :pink:

Beauty: ance. Bluh. :pink:

Where's the bump?: High :pink:

Where's the weight?: hard to say. I'm not showing enough to determine accurately.

Cold hand & feet: yeah but it's winter lol

Sleep position: I switch back and forth all night.

What do you crave?: fruit :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: :pink:

Chinese calendar: I can't remember but I think it said :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? No yet lol 

Did your chest change?: :pink:


How is your hair growing?: :pink:

What color is your pee?: :pink:

Are you moody? :pink:

How is your balance?: but I was never very clumsy :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:

12 :pink: 4 :blue: lol


:pink: 
Predicted: :pink: *lau86*

Spoiler
Here's mine

Baking soda test- no fizz :pink:

Ramzi theory- no early scan so I don't know

Ring test- swings round :pink:

Headaches- yes more frequent but not too bad :blue:

Morning sickness- or all day sickness! :pink:

Beauty- looking pale and horrid :pink:

Bump- haven't really got one but looks low :blue:

Weight- not really put any on so? :pink:

Hands and feet- cold, but my thyroid is playing up :blue:

Sleep position and pillow: right side, not sure how to know where my pillow is 'facing'?! 

Cravings- salty and citrus?!! :pink: :blue:

Heart rate- always above 150 :pink:

Chinese gender chart- :blue:

Mayan calendar: age 28 conception 2015 :blue:

Spouse weight gain- yes I think he has :pink:

Key test? Not done 

Chest changes: look much bigger IMO :pink: but I think right is bigger :blue:

Hair growth- the same :pink:

Pee- mostly dull :pink:

Moody- yes, but I am tired and nauseous! :pink:

Balance- definitely more clumsy! 

Vein- not sure on this one 

So 13 :pink: and 8 :blue: !


Predicted: :pink: *Laurac1988*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: n/a

Salt test: n/a

Ramzi theory: :pink:

Ring test: n/a

Headaches: (I'm having headaches, but no more than I had pre pregnancy) :pink:

Morning sickness: :pink:

Beauty: :pink:

Where's the bump?: 

Where's the weight?: 

Cold hand & feet: :pink:

Sleep position: :blue:

Pillow position: :blue:

What do you crave?: :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: :pink: (159bpm)

Chinese calendar: :pink:

Mayan Calendar: (27/2015) :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight?: 

The Key Test: :blue:

Did your chest change?: :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: :blue:

How is your hair growing?: :pink:

What color is your pee?: :pink:

Are you moody?: :pink:

How is your balance?: :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:

15 :pink: 4 :blue:


:pink: DD in 2014/2015 *madseasons*
predicted :blue:

Spoiler
Baking soda test: Fizz :blue:

Salt test: Didn&#8217;t do this one&#8230;.

Ring Test: :blue:

Ramzi theory: Left side :blue:

Headaches: YES! :pink:

Morning sickness: No :blue:

Beauty: Great :blue:

Cold hand & feet: Warm Hands and Feet :pink:

Sleep position: Left :blue:

Pillow position: Northeast :blue:

What do you crave?: Sweet :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: then (it changed halfway through) :blue:

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight?: Nope, lost :blue:

Did your chest change?: Nope :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left has always been a little bigger, so I couldn&#8217;t tell while pregnant a difference. 

How is your hair growing?: FAST! :blue:

What color is your pee?: Dull :pink:

Are you moody?: Yes!!!! :pink:

How is your balance?: Better than with DS&#8230; :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:

8 :pink: 12 :blue: - One went from :pink: to :blue:


:blue: DS in 2009 *madseasons*
predicted: :blue:

Spoiler
Baking soda test: Fizz :blue:

Salt test: Didn&#8217;t do this one&#8230;.

Ring Test: :blue:

Ramzi theory: Right side :blue:

Headaches: Nope! :blue:

Morning sickness: No :blue:

Beauty: Great :blue:

Cold hand & feet: COLD! :blue:

Sleep position: Left :blue:

Pillow position: South :pink:

What do you crave?: Savory :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: :blue:

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight?: Nope, lost :blue:

Did your chest change?: Nope :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left has always been a little bigger, so I couldn&#8217;t tell while pregnant a difference. 

How is your hair growing?: FAST and all over! :blue:

What color is your pee?: Bright :blue:

Are you moody?: NOPE, Mellow the whole time :blue:

How is your balance?: Clumsy as ever :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:

2 :pink: 18 :blue:


:blue: 
Predicted: :blue:*MamaBunny2*

Spoiler
Intuition: :pink:

Baking soda test: Fizzed and foam :blue:

Salt test: Cloudy :blue:

Ramzi theory: My guess is right side but not 100% sure :blue:

Headaches: None :pink:

Morning sickness: None :blue:

Beauty: No blemishes :blue:

Cold hand & feet: Cold feet :blue:

Sleep position: Left :blue:

Pillow position: South :pink:

What do you crave?: Salty and sour :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 12 weeks noted at 149-156 :pink:

Chinese calendar: :pink: :blue: 

Mayan Calendar: 31, 2014 :blue:

Did your chest change?: Definite fullness :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left slightly larger than right (always has been) :pink:

How is your hair growing?: Fast (at least my leg hair seems to be lol) :blue:

What color is your pee?: Bright and cloudy :shrug:

Are you moody?: SUPER moody :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsy :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V :blue:

13:blue: and 7:pink:


:blue: 
Predicted :blue: *Melewen*

Spoiler
Intuition: :blue:

Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz?: after about 15 weeks, foam! :blue:

Salt test: also unsure--weird jellyfish-like part at top but not exactly cloudy and not exactly bubbly. Guess this is :blue:

Ramzi theory: right :blue:

Ring test: Wow.. I've done this one over and over (over my heart & my girl dog, and over DH and my belly) and every single time it goes in circles over my heart and my dog and in big back and forth lines over my belly and DH. This is a big point for :blue:

Headaches: Not really any. Just one. :pink:

Morning sickness: Not much - just a bit of bleh after eating. :blue:

Beauty: Better than normal - good skin aside from a couple cystic zits at the beginning (ew!): :blue:

Where's the bump?: High or low? Low :blue:

Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? All out front - can't tell I'm preggers from the back or the front (far away at least!) :blue:

Cold hand & feet: Super cold! :blue:

Sleep position: It feels good to lay on my right when I go to bed but I often end up on my left so I'm going with :blue:

Pillow position: North :blue:

What do you crave?: Sweets! :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: At 7 weeks, 159 bpm :pink:

Chinese calendar: Simple charts say boy, but lunar age charts say girl - :yellow:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? Oh yeah! :pink:

The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end?

Did your chest change?: Not really - maybe a little more fullness :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Right one is bigger :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Same right :pink:

What color is your pee?: Dull :pink:

Are you moody? Not really, just maybe less patient and slightly more aggressive! :blue:

How is your balance?: Clumsier! :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V vein for me! :blue:

TOTAL: 18 :blue: and 6 :pink:

When will I find out? Most likely around April!


:blue: 
predicted: :blue: *Monix*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: fizz :blue:

Salt test: stayed the same :pink:

Ramzi theory: looks like middle or right on abdominal ultrasound :pink:

Ring test: don't have a ring...

Headaches: more headaches :blue:

Morning sickness: none! :blue:

Beauty: less :pink:

Where's the bump?: none yet

Where's the weight?: none yet

Cold hand & feet: they've always been cold so hard to say

Sleep position: left :blue:

Pillow position: west 

What do you crave?: salty which is new for me!! :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 164 at 7week6day ultrasound :pink:

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? not sure but it's kind of early still

The Key Test: :blue:

Did your chest change?: very early still but not dramatically... 

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Right is bigger for sure :blue:

How is your hair growing?: same rate :blue:

What color is your pee?: :blue:

Are you moody? no more than usual :blue:

How is your balance?: haven't noticed a change :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:


12 :blue: / 8 :pink:
I have a Harmony test on May 13th so I'll update after


:yellow: *Mintastic*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz?
No fizz. :pink:

Salt test: 
Stayed the same. :pink:

Ramzi theory: 
Placenta is on the left. :pink:

Ring test: 
Straight line back and forth. :blue:

Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy?
No. :pink:

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness?
No, none. :blue:

Beauty: 
Hard to answer. In 1st tri I got hottible acne on my face, chest, and back. But it has since cleared up and I look great. :blue:

Where's the bump?: High or low?
High I guess? :pink:

Where's the weight?: 
Spread evenly. :pink:

Cold hand & feet: 
Moister and warm. :pink:

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right?
Left mostly but I toss and turn. :blue:

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north?
North :blue:

What do you crave?: 
Citrus. :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating
Dunno, haven&#8217;t paid attention to heart rate since 1st tri. :yellow:

Chinese calendar: 
Girl. :pink:

Mayan Calendar: 
One odd, one even. :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? 
Yes, a little. :pink:

The Key Test: 
Round end. :blue:

Did your chest change?: 
Yes, much bigger. Does anyone&#8217;s chest NOT get bigger in pregnancy?? :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: 
Left is larger but it was pre-pregnancy also so I don&#8217;t know if that counts. :pink:

How is your hair growing?: 
Not sure how to answer &#8211; first trimester my legs got really hairy really quickly. Since then it has slowed down and my hair is actually growing slower than usual. :pink:

What color is your pee?: 
Bright Yellow. :blue:

Are you moody?
Unsure. A little? No more than usual though? :blue:

How is your balance?: 
A little clumsier now in 3rd tri just due to size but normal the rest of the time. :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: 
There&#8217;s a bunch of veins there so it is a little confusing but I think I do see a V in there, yes. :pink:

TOTAL: 15 :pink: and 9 :blue:


:yellow: *oox_tasha_xoo*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: Not done yet

Salt test: Not done yet 

Ramzi theory: Left side :pink:

Headaches: always :( :blue:

Morning sickness: Constant nausea :pink:

Beauty: Horrible skin and hair lately :pink:

Cold hand & feet: warmer :pink:

Sleep position: mixture lol

Pillow position: Not sure lol

What do you crave?: Sweets, chocolate and fruit! :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: not sure yet 

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: 23,2015 :pink:

Did your chest change?: not yet so :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: nothing different 

How is your hair growing?: Normal rate :pink:

What color is your pee?: umm not checked lol

Are you moody?: A lot lol :pink:

How is your balance?: Fine :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V :blue:

4 :blue: 9 :pink:


:pink: *Twag*
predicted: :pink:

Spoiler
Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? 
N/A 
Salt test: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). Did the color of the urine change and start to look cloudy and/or did a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer form? Or did the urine stay the same color and remain clear and/or have elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface that immediately disappeared? 
N/A
Ramzi theory: Where is your baby & placenta attached in the uterus--right or left side? If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - true to looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus. 
From listening on the Doppler the placenta is on the right :blue: but baby is on the left 
Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth?
Not done this yet!
Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? 
None :pink:
Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness?
All day sickness still on meds :pink:
Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than?
Minging :pink:
Where's the bump?: High or low?
Bump is high :pink:
Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle?
:blue::blue:
Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm?
:pink:
Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right?
Right :pink:
Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north?
I move it down so south :pink:
What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus?
If anything sweet :pink:
How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute 
At 16 weeks was exactly 140bpm so ??? :pink:
Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart
:pink: based on my LMP
Mayan Calendar: The Mayan&#8217;s took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number?
Even & Odd so :blue:
Did your spouse gain weight?
Yup :haha: :pink:
The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end?
Narrow end :pink:
Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change? 
:thumbup: :pink: Yup my boob&#8217;s are back 
Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger?
Strangely my left is usually bigger but they are the same :pink:
How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate?
Same :pink:
What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull?
Dull I guess :pink:
Are you moody?
Apparently according to DH :pink:
How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful?
Not clumsy :pink:
What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not?
Huge V :pink:

TOTAL: 19 :pink: and 3 :blue:


:pink: *Twinsie*

Spoiler
Baking soda test: No fizz! :pink:

Salt test: haven't done it yet 

Ramzi theory: right side :blue:

Headaches: Daily :blue: (this in reality is usually opposite! so this could be girl)

Morning sickness: Nausea until 12 weeks :pink:

Beauty: Broke out like crazy and I always had great skin!! :pink:

Where's the weight- spread out :pink:

Where's the baby- middle of belly :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight- yes :pink:

Key tst- round end :blue:

Cold hand & feet: no :pink:

Sleep position: on my back or right side :pink:

Pillow position: North :blue:

What do you crave?: Salty and carbs! :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: greater than 140 :pink:

Chinese calendar: boy :blue:

Mayan Calendar: 30, 2015 :blue:

Did your chest change?: Definitely bigger. Getting stretch marks already!!!! :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Right slightly larger than left :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Always been fast so same ? :pink:

What color is your pee?: Dull :pink: (but this is usually opposite within our thread!)

Are you moody?: DEF have my moody days :pink:

How is your balance?: Same- clumsy at times 

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V :blue:

13 :pink: 9 :blue:

of the most accurate questions (with answers accounted for)..:

6/7 point to :pink: !!!


QUIZ TO TAKE


Spoiler
*Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz?*

*Salt test: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). Did the color of the urine change and start to look cloudy and/or did a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer form? Or did the urine stay the same color and remain clear and/or have elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface that immediately disappeared?*

*Ramzi theory: Where is your baby & placenta attached in the uterus--right or left side? If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - true to looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus.*

*Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth?*

*Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy?*

*Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness?*

*Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than?*

*Where's the bump?: High or low?*

*Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle?*

*Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm?*

*Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right?*

*Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north?*

*What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus?*

*How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute *

*Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart*

*Mayan Calendar: The Mayan&#8217;s took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number?*

*Did your spouse gain weight?*

*The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end?*

*Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change?*

*Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger?*

*How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate?*

*What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull?*

*Are you moody?*

*How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful?*

*What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not?*

TOTAL: # :blue: and # :pink:




REFERENCE/MEANINGS


Spoiler
*Baking soda test*: spoon about 2 tablespoons baking soda into a cup and add about 2-4 tablespoons urine. If the mixture fizzles and foams like beer, it's a boy; if nothing happens it's a girl.

*Salt test*: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). If the color of the urine changes and starts to look cloudy and/or a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer forms, it's a boy! If the urine stays the same color and remains clear and/or has elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface then immediately disappear, it's a girl!

*Ramzi theory*: Dr. Ramzi studied thousands of women and the relation between the attachment of the placenta and the sex of the baby. He states that 97% of boys' placentas are attached to the right side of the uterus; 97% of girls' placentas attach to the left. If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus.

*Ring test*: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. If it swings in circles, it's a girl; if it swings back and forth in a straight line, it's a boy.

*Headaches*: If you have more headaches in pregnancy, you're having a boy! No headaches? Girl.

*Morning sickness*: If you have no morning sickness, it's a boy. If you're worshipping at the porcelain throne, it's a girl!

*Beauty*: If you're looking finer than usual, you've got a boy in there! If your skin has broken out and you're otherwise looking lesser-than, it's a girl.. and she "stole" her mother's beauty!

*Where's the bump?*: If you're carrying high, it's a girl; low, it's a boy.

*Where's the weight?*: If your bump is all front, like a basketball, it's a boy. If the weight is spread evenly around your middle, it's a girl

*Cold hand & feet*: If your feet are colder than normal, it's a boy. If your feet are a bit moister and toasty, it's a girl.

*Sleep position*: If you prefer to sleep on your left side, it's a boy. If you sleep on your right, it's a girl.

*Pillow position*: If your pillow faces south, you're having a girl; north, you're having a boy.

*What do you crave?*: If you crave salty foods and proteins, you're having a boy. If you crave sweets and citrus, you're having a girl.

*How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?*: If its greater than 140 beats per minute baby might be a girl. If the heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute you are said to be having a boy. 

*Chinese calendar*: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart

*Mayan Calendar*: The Mayan&#8217;s took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. If both numbers are either even or odd you are said to be having a girl. If one number is even and one number is odd you are said to be having a boy.

*Did your spouse gain weight?*: If so you are having a girl, if your spouse stays the same weight or loses weight you are having a boy.

*The Key Test*: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. If she picks up the key by the round end she is having a boy, if she picks up the key by the narrow end she is having a girl. 

*Did your chest change?*: If there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts you are said to be having a girl. If there was no change you are said to be having a boy.

*Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?*: If your right breast is larger than your left, or if the right and left breast are the same size, you are said to be having a boy. If your left breast is larger you are said to be having a girl.. 

*How is your hair growing?*: If it is growing faster you are having a boy, if it is growing at the same rate you are having a girl. 

*What color is your pee?*: If it is bright yellow you are having a boy, if its dull you are having a girl. 

*Are you moody?*: If so, baby is a girl&#8230;.if not, baby is a boy. 

*How is your balance?*: If you are more clumsy than normal you are said to be having a boy, if you are graceful you are said to be having a girl.

*What does the vein in your left eye look like?*: If the vein makes a V you are said to be having a girl, if it doesn&#8217;t you are said to be having a boy.


----------



## littleone1993

TOTAL: #13 girl and # 11 boy


----------



## melewen

littleone1993 said:


> TOTAL: #13 girl and # 11 boy

Would you mind letting us know which outcomes you got for each?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Baking soda test: Fizzed and foam :blue:

Salt test: Cloudy :blue:

Ramzi theory: My guess is right side but not 100% sure :blue:

Headaches: None :pink:

Morning sickness: None :blue:

Beauty: No blemishes :blue:

Cold hand & feet: Cold feet :blue:

Sleep position: Left :blue:

Pillow position: South :pink:

What do you crave?: Salty and sour :blue:

How fast is babys heart beating?: 12 weeks noted at 149-156 :pink: 

Chinese calendar: :pink: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: 31, 2014 :blue:

Did your chest change?: Definite fullness :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left slightly larger than right (always has been) :pink:

How is your hair growing?: Fast (at least my leg hair seems to be lol) :blue:

What color is your pee?: Bright and cloudy :shrug:

Are you moody?: SUPER moody :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsy :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V :blue:

13 :blue: 7 :pink:


----------



## babifever

How does the salt test work?


----------



## horseypants

:)


----------



## MamaBunny2

babifever said:


> How does the salt test work?




> Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). If the color of the urine changes and starts to look cloudy and/or a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer forms, it's a boy! If the urine stays the same color and remains clear and/or has elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface then immediately disappear, it's a girl!

I thought I saw somewhere the actual measurements for salt/baking powder and urine. It's kind of tricky, I'm not sure if I used enough or too much of each :shrug:


----------



## melewen

Most of the girls who have had boy results on the baking soda test kind of just winged it and had major foam. You just don't want too much of either--too much wee and it's too diluted and too much baking soda and there's not enough to make an effect


----------



## MamaBunny2

My friend that's 2 weeks ahead of me wants to try the ring test again. I've never tried but our mutual friend and myself were trying it on her while she was pregnant with her son. I'm gonna give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## babydreams85

Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? *I need to repeat this one. I used too much baking soda and not enough pee lol. When I shook it, it did foam (but didn't fizz), and as soon as the foam was there it cleared within 5 seconds. I'm thinking ? But who knows? *

Salt test: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). Did the color of the urine change and start to look cloudy and/or did a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer form? Or did the urine stay the same color and remain clear and/or have elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface that immediately disappeared? *Haven't done this one yet--will update later*

Ramzi theory: Where is your baby & placenta attached in the uterus--right or left side? If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - true to looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus. *This one is tricky for me, because my placenta/baby are directly on top of the photo. I'm not sure if the sonographer changed the angle either. I did compare it to my son's 6 wk u/s picture though, and placenta appears to be on the opposite side, so I'm going with *

Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth? *Circles, so *

Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? *No, less *

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness? *YES! A lot *

Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than? *I look terrible and so does my skin/hair lol *

Where's the bump?: High or low? *Sort of in the middle--too early to tell?*

Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? *Right now I'm bigger all over *

Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm? *Warmer than normal, I sweat a lot (gross) *

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right? *Right *

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north? *Not sure?*

What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus? *Sweets/chocolate/ice cream *

How fast is babys heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute. *Stays around 170bpm *

Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): *It says boy, but every other one I've taken says girl (this one actually says my DS should've been a girl  ) *

Mayan Calendar: The Mayans took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number? *Both numbers are odd *

Did your spouse gain weight? *No *

The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end? *I can't do this one, because I knew the results beforehand *

Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change? *Definitely bigger *

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger? *Left *

How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate? *Same *

What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? *Dull *

Are you moody? *YES! *

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? *Not really clumsier than normal *

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not? *Yes, it looks like a "V" right under the eyeball *

TOTAL: 19 :pink: and 2 :blue:


----------



## melewen

Wow babydreams! It's looking like you're pointing towards girl... just a little.... juuuust a wee.. :D


----------



## babydreams85

Lol Melewen, I have a strong suspicion that this one is a girl. Complete opposite of my last pregnancy (with DS). We will see! :D ;)


----------



## melewen

Do you remember what your pregnancy with DS was like? Or rather, the answers to any of those tests? Like did you really have cold feet last time and warm feet this time? I feel like we are having a boy but not sure how much stock I put into the little tales.. except that darn ring test that is freaking me out! Lol. But mostly I just have the ol' intuition


----------



## babydreams85

I do remember! He's 2 so it wasn't TOO long ago :) Let me look at them again and I'll tell you. Also, I did the baking soda test properly a few mins ago and it did foam, so that one is boy for me. I never did it with DS, so I can't compare.


----------



## babydreams85

Ok, with my DS (the ones I can remember): I had little to no morning sickness, I had a "glow" and looked better, hair grew beautiful and long, body hair grew faster (yuck), bump was low and right in front like a basketball (couldn't tell I was pregnant from behind, slept on left side (always), clumsy, ring swung back and forth, Mayan calendar said boy, and I craved spicy/savory foods (could not get enough Mexican). Hope that helps ;)


----------



## melewen

Definitely! Sounds a lot like my symptoms :) my baking soda is totally backwards though! I didn't get hardly any bubbles and no foam. My wee is 7ph which apparently midwives use to test for gender? That would indicate boy!


----------



## babifever

So after having a dream last night that my harmony test came back positive for a boy, I decided to do some comparison pictures of my son and the new baby. 

PIC 1: measuring 9+4, LMP 11+6, EDD 1/15/2006. Induced @ 37 weeks 12/29/2005.
PIC 2: measuring 9+5, LMP 10+3, EDD 09/24/2015. 

I believe I see male gentiles on both, now convinced I'm having a boy...

Baking soda test: n/a

Salt test: n/a 

Ramzi theory: right, I think 

Headaches: yes, but could be because of diabetes 

Morning sickness: None 

Beauty: No blemishes 

Cold hand & feet: both, buts winter lol

Sleep position: both, I can never get comfortable, but mostly right

Pillow position: dont understand the question lol 

What do you crave?: sweet and sour stuff and fruit

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 6 weeks 121, 7 weeks 162, 9 weeks 179

Chinese calendar: Boy 

Mayan Calendar: 

Did your chest change?: fullness a little, not much of a change 

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts? Light tenderness, sometimes 

How is your hair growing?: Fast

What color is your pee?: dull 

Are you moody?: moody, one minute I'm up, one minute I'm down, less affectionate

How is your balance? Its okay, I'm always clumsy anyway

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V
 



Attached Files:







ac3e8d22-0992-424f-82a0-f20a4e7b4cec_jpeg.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MamaBunny2

Based on my previous two pregnancies I can remember a few things to compare to now:

With DS:
*could eat hamburger and loved unusual (for me) toppings like pickles and onion
*did not crave sweets
*bump was round like a ball and in front
*no morning sickness whatsoever

With DD:
*could not stand hamburger
*craved sweets like crazy - I'd eat an entire package of Oreos in one sitting and recall eating an entire chocolate molten lava dessert at Applebees
*bump was more wide
*no morning sickness whatsoever

Currently:
*love me a big juicy hamburger and can eat hamburger meat in general, however, not fond at all of steak or whole chicken breast (can eat shredded chicken but not a favorite)
*crave salty/sour foods, enjoy onions
*no morning sickness whatsoever


----------



## melewen

Damn jyllian! We needed your chicken aversion to show up in one of your past pregnancies... So I can use it for my own predictions! :rofl: What's your overall intuition with this one? And how did i not know you had a DD?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Well many signs and tests/old wives tales point to *BOY* but for some reason I;m thinking it's a *GIRL* :shrug: Probably because we want a boy so very badly I just know it's gonna be the opposite!


----------



## babifever

Mel mine has been updated...


----------



## melewen

I feel the same Jyllian.. I want a girl so I feel like it's a boy! Obviously we will be thrilled with either but I am kind of scared of raising a boy!


----------



## melewen

Babifever it looks like 9 :blue: and 5 :pink: for you!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Since I have one of each I can judge based on experience and I personally think boys are easier. But the reason I want a boy is because it's what my OH wants, otherwise I don't have a preference. 

But... I keep telling myself if it IS a girl that means we can TTC again in hopes of a boy! My OH said if that's the case then I better be ready to get 'er done sooner rather than later :winkwink:


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen said:


> And how did i not know you had a DD?

I have no clue?! It says it right in my siggy :rofl:


----------



## melewen

I think I confused your kids with Sylvias maybe?! Anyway, totally missed it.


----------



## babydreams85

Melewen, I actually read a lot about the baking soda theory on other sites this morning and it looks like it's not particularly accurate. Seems like it changes based on what foods you have just consumed. There were people who did it several times and got different results, and tons of wrong results. So, I wouldn't put much into it. 

I can tell you that I was terrified of raising a boy too. I wanted a girl. However, I wouldn't change it. When I found out he was a little boy I was surprised but thrilled, I instantly felt a bond with him. When they say that the relationship between and mom and her son is like none other, they aren't kidding. He is my whole world! I would love to have a little girl this time (one of each), but I would not be sad to have another boy either. They are SO much fun!


----------



## babifever

the doc did call back and said im not 10 weeks exactly, I'm 10+2 because they go by the first ultrasound that was measured. According to my LMP I'm 10+5. So im due 9/22/2015 instead of 9/24/2015. Whatever lol. But it does change my conception month, so Chinese prediction is now Girl. At this point I'm just anxious over the Harmony results.


----------



## melewen

Babifever I feel like it's girl for you! Can't wait for your results

babydreams I have actually always just been head over heels for sweet little boys. I was even chugging carrot juice and eating bananas constantly at one point to try and have a potassium heavy boy-friendly diet! And now of course I'm like oh wait I want a girl! I think it's just because I feel strongly it's a boy? Leave it to me.. I was like desperate to go to Europe for our honeymoon but as soon as we booked it I was like well.. it WOULD be nice to just relax on the beach :haha: I'm super easy to be married to! We already even picked a boys name! I actually do the ph test pretty regularly which is supposed to be pretty accurate and it's the same each time! Always 7. That's boy territory.. interesting. I can't wait to find out and see how each of these worked! Some girls in our pregnancy group shared a few gender predictors this morning that were all 100% accurate for them and of course mine came up all boy!


----------



## babifever

What were they?


----------



## babydreams85

Melewen I completely understand! Promise you will be happy either way though ;) 

So just for fun I did the baking soda again today. Absolutely no fizz, not a single bubble, even when I shook it. So I've had an inconclusive, boy, then girl on that one lol. Strange huh? 

Would also love to know the accurate gender predictors they used!!!


----------



## Catith

Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? No fizz :pink:

Ramzi theory: left. :pink:

Headaches: :blue:

Morning sickness: :pink:

Beauty: ance. Bluh. :pink:

Where's the bump?: High :pink:

Where's the weight?: hard to say. I'm not showing enough to determine accurately.

Cold hand & feet: yeah but it's winter lol

Sleep position: I switch back and forth all night.

What do you crave?: fruit :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: :pink:

Chinese calendar: I can't remember but I think it said :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? No yet lol 

Did your chest change?: :blue:


How is your hair growing?: :pink:

What color is your pee?: :pink:

Are you moody? :pink:

How is your balance?: :pink: but I was never very clumsy

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:

12 :pink: 4 :blue: lol

I have a 17 month old DS so if anyone is interested I can post what I would have got with him. It's hadn't been very long so I remember most answers.


----------



## melewen

Babydreams Hahahaha uh yeah of course I will be ecstatic with either!

Here are the gender predictors we did, they were at..

Childbirth.org
Babycenter.com
Prokela.com
Everydayfamily.com


----------



## melewen

melewen said:


> Babydreams Hahahaha uh yeah of course I will be ecstatic with either!
> 
> Here are the gender predictors we did, they were at..
> 
> Childbirth.org
> Babycenter.com
> Prokela.com
> Everydayfamily.com




Catith said:


> Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? No fizz :pink:
> 
> Ramzi theory: left. :pink:
> 
> Headaches: :blue:
> 
> Morning sickness: :pink:
> 
> Beauty: ance. Bluh. :pink:
> 
> Where's the bump?: High :pink:
> 
> Where's the weight?: hard to say. I'm not showing enough to determine accurately.
> 
> Cold hand & feet: yeah but it's winter lol
> 
> Sleep position: I switch back and forth all night.
> 
> What do you crave?: fruit :pink:
> 
> How fast is babys heart beating?: :pink:
> 
> Chinese calendar: I can't remember but I think it said :blue:
> 
> Mayan Calendar: :blue:
> 
> Did your spouse gain weight? No yet lol
> 
> Did your chest change?: :blue:
> 
> 
> How is your hair growing?: :pink:
> 
> What color is your pee?: :pink:
> 
> Are you moody? :pink:
> 
> How is your balance?: :pink: but I was never very clumsy
> 
> What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:
> 
> 12 :pink: 4 :blue: lol
> 
> I have a 17 month old DS so if anyone is interested I can post what I would have got with him. It's hadn't been very long so I remember most answers.

Yes please do post your responses with DS!


----------



## Catith

These are the answers from my first baby who is a BOY. This pregnancy has been very very different, even the symptoms in common have their differences. It's interesting. Everyone was sure he'd be a girl because of my morning sickness and his heart rate but obviously they were wrong. lol


Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? I hadn't heard of this with him.

Ramzi theory: right. :blue:

Headaches: yes :blue: (the headaches are way worse this time though)

Morning sickness: : pink: (with DS I threw up A LOT but I felt ok in between the throwing up. This time I am nauseous 24/7 and could never eat but I never throw up.)

Beauty: :blue:

Where's the bump?: low. :blue:

Where's the weight?: :blue:

Cold hand & feet: we lived in the south and it was spring/summer so I was boiling all the time.

Sleep position: I switch back and forth all night.

What do you crave?: I had ZERO cravings with him but when I wanted junk food it was always things like chips or fries, never cookies or sweets so I'll say :blue:

How fast is babys heart beating?: :pink: both babies actually had the exact same heart rate :)

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight? Yes : pink:

Did your chest change?: not at all and it hasnt yous time either. :blue:


How is your hair growing?: :pink:

What color is your pee?: :pink: I'm very well hydrated lol

Are you moody? :blue: I was surprisingly normal for a pregnant women.

How is your balance?: :pink: but I was never very clumsy

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: I hadn't heard this one either.

9 :blue: 7 :pink: 
It's kind of interesting that I had such close results with him but this time there was a huge difference.

I'm a strong believer in the Ramzi theory, if it's done correctly. So I think I'll be having a girl this time but you never know :)


----------



## carebear1981

Totally gonna do some of these but I have to wait for my next scan so I can see where baby is! I didn't get to keep a picture of the first two ultrasounds. My next one should be the 12 week scan next week :) then I will go through the whole list... but maybe skip the peeing on stuff... I weirded out by handling my pee... yes, total weirdo here :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl maybe you could add in the member test result spoilers the true gender for those who have found out to see how the test results compare? For example, babifever's results predicted a boy and sure enough she is having a boy!


----------



## melewen

Yes the yellow are placeholders :) didn't get a chance to update hers yet, doing it now!


----------



## melewen

I think we should add our intuitions too! What are all yours?


----------



## carebear1981

Ok. I'm bored at work... I'm gonna go do some of these :)


Ramzi theory: from what I remember looking at the screen for the transvaginal, the baby was attached on the left side of the screen so :pink: but will double check at next scan

Ring test: crap... I stopped wearing my ring cuz my fingers would get so hot and sticky at night that I would wake up and have to pry my rings off... will try this when I get home. UPDATE: swung back and forth so :blue:

Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? Yes :blue:

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness? Urm... I have night sickness, does that count? if so, :pink: if not, :blue:

Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than? I'm looking like usualy, kinda have acne prone skin anyways so I'd probably go with :blue:

Where's the bump?: High or low? Low :blue:

Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? Mostly in front :blue:

Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty? :pink:

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right? I sleep on my back. Been trying to learn how to sleep on my side cuz I know it's supposed to be bad for back sleepers, especially in the second and third tri. But I think I prefer my right side :pink:

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north? North... but it does all the time! :blue:

What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus? I've been craving fruit, mostly the sweet kind like strawberries and melon so I'd have to say :pink: BUT, I also read that if you eat like a teenage boy it means you're having a boy so possibly :blue:

How fast is babys heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute: Greater 158 and 148 previously :pink:

Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart. Had this wrong. Didn't use my lunar age so :blue:

Mayan Calendar: The Mayans took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number? Both odd :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight? No... jerk... he's been losing!! :blue:

The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end? From what I know of what I normally do, I always pick up the big end so :blue:

Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change? No change :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger? Yep... just felt my boobs at work :haha: they feel the same so :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate? No change so :pink:

What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? Bright :blue:

Are you moody? Not really... more emotional like things make my cry like commercials on tv... I guess that's moody so :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? I feel clumsier though I'm not very graceful to begin with. And it could also be my broken foot so :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not? No V :blue:

Looks like 14 :blue: 7 :pink: 
At first I was so sure it was a girl but recently I've been feeling boy!

It's a BOY!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl my OH and I are thinking GIRL...


----------



## babydreams85

My intuition is girl :) Bet you couldn't guess that lol


----------



## melewen

Ha! I can't wait to find out for everyone!!


----------



## Mintastic

Hi all. Would love to join in. DH and I are team yellow and I have somehow made it nearly 8 months without the itch to know and now as it gets closer to the birth I am finally starting to get really curious. Love the idea of seeing if the old wives tales are right or not.

Also, hi babifever!!! So good to see you here. Congrats!

Here is my survey:

Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz?
No fizz.

Salt test: 
Stayed the same.

Ramzi theory: 
Placenta is on the left.

Ring test: 
Straight line back and forth.

Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy?
No.

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness?
No, none.

Beauty: 
Hard to answer. In 1st tri I got hottible acne on my face, chest, and back. But it has since cleared up and I look great.

Where's the bump?: High or low?
High I guess?

Where's the weight?: 
Spread evenly.

Cold hand & feet: 
Moister and warm.

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right?
Left mostly but I toss and turn.

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north?
North

What do you crave?: 
Citrus.

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating
Dunno, haven&#8217;t paid attention to heart rate since 1st tri.

Chinese calendar: 
Girl.

Mayan Calendar: 
One odd, one even.

Did your spouse gain weight? 
Yes, a little.

The Key Test: 
Round end.

Did your chest change?: 
Yes, much bigger. Does anyone&#8217;s chest NOT get bigger in pregnancy??

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: 
Left is larger but it was pre-pregnancy also so I don&#8217;t know if that counts.

How is your hair growing?: 
Not sure how to answer &#8211; first trimester my legs got really hairy really quickly. Since then it has slowed down and my hair is actually growing slower than usual.

What color is your pee?: 
Bright Yellow.

Are you moody?
Unsure. A little? No more than usual though?

How is your balance?: 
A little clumsier now in 3rd tri just due to size but normal the rest of the time.

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: 
There&#8217;s a bunch of veins there so it is a little confusing but I think I do see a V in there, yes.

TOTAL: # and #


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mintastic did your results lean more towards boy or girl?


----------



## Mintastic

Mama - they leaned way more towards girl. 
Which goes along with my current intuition.

Honestly, I spent most of the pregnancy with no intuition about it whatsoever and hoping for a boy while my BFF was convinced it was a boy since I never got sick.

But lately I have had several dreams where it is a girl and also everyone who sees me says girl (Due to bump being high and spread out all over). 
I know some people say dreams mean the opposite but that seems silly to me. 

Something just shifted for me. Everyone would always ask if it was tough to stay team yellow and I would honestly say it wasn't at all but now that I am suddenly convinced it is a girl it is driving me a little nuts. I know I could ask my doc at any time but I have waited this long so giving in now seems silly!


----------



## horseypants

I haven't done the survey but heads up I'm finding out this weekend!!!!!!!! Hopefully I can remember to fill out the survey later today. :). I'm thinking girl!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wanted to add that in the dreams I have where there's a baby it has always been a baby GIRL... could be a sign? :shrug:


----------



## carebear1981

I can't remember where but someone said it's usually the opposite of what you dream!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Ramzi theory: *Left side of uterus according to scan pic but she did say its anterior?*

Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth?

Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? *No*

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness? *Yes*

Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than? *I look like crap!*

Where's the bump?: High or low? *High*

Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? *Out the front atm*

Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm? *Colder*

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right? *Right*

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north? *No idea!*

What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus? *Salt salt and more salt*

How fast is babys heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute *Between 150 - 170*

Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart *Girl*

Mayan Calendar: The Mayans took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number? *Both odd*

Did your spouse gain weight? *No*

The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end? *Round*

Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change?* My boobs exploded* 

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger? *Same size*

How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate? *Too friggen fast
*
What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? *Bright*

Are you moody?* Yes...poor hubby*

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? *I wish I was graceful! I'm clumsy as f*ck*

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not? *Eww! its a V*

*I didn't do the pee tests yet though!*


----------



## horseypants

:hugs:Ok here we go. Doing my best on my phone cause we're doing an early gender scan today!!! :happydance:

All done!!!! :holly:



Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz?

Fizz


Salt test: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). Did the color of the urine change and start to look cloudy and/or did a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer form? Or did the urine stay the same color and remain clear and/or have elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface that immediately disappeared?

The first option


Ramzi theory: Where is your baby & placenta attached in the uterus--right or left side? If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - true to looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus.

The right


Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth?

Mostly back and forth


Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy?

More headaches


Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness?

Yes


Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than?
 
Breakouts, not beautiful!


Where's the bump?: High or low?

High 


Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle?

All out front


Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm?

Cold hands and feet


Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right?

Right side


Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north?

North


What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus?

Sour!


How fast is babys heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute 

On the fast side. 


Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart

Girl!


Mayan Calendar: The Mayans took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number?

Both even. 


Did your spouse gain weight?

No


The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end?

Round 


Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change?

No real change


Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger?

Same size


How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate?

Same rate


What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull?

Bright


Are you moody?

Yesssssss


How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful?

Clumsy as ever


What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not?

Yup!


TOTAL: 11 :pink: and 14 :blue:


----------



## Catith

Catith said:


> Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? No fizz :pink:
> 
> Ramzi theory: left. :pink:
> 
> Headaches: :blue:
> 
> Morning sickness: :pink:
> 
> Beauty: ance. Bluh. :pink:
> 
> Where's the bump?: High :pink:
> 
> Where's the weight?: hard to say. I'm not showing enough to determine accurately.
> 
> Cold hand & feet: yeah but it's winter lol
> 
> Sleep position: I switch back and forth all night.
> 
> What do you crave?: fruit :pink:
> 
> How fast is babys heart beating?: :pink:
> 
> Chinese calendar: I can't remember but I think it said :blue:
> 
> Mayan Calendar: :blue:
> 
> Did your spouse gain weight? No yet lol
> 
> Did your chest change?: :blue:
> 
> 
> How is your hair growing?: :pink:
> 
> What color is your pee?: :pink:
> 
> Are you moody? :pink:
> 
> How is your balance?: :pink: but I was never very clumsy
> 
> What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:
> 
> 12 :pink: 4 :blue: lol
> 
> I have a 17 month old DS so if anyone is interested I can post what I would have got with him. It's hadn't been very long so I remember most answers.

UPDATE: IT'S A :pink: GIRL! :pink:


----------



## melewen

Catith said:


> Catith said:
> 
> 
> Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? No fizz :pink:
> 
> Ramzi theory: left. :pink:
> 
> Headaches: :blue:
> 
> Morning sickness: :pink:
> 
> Beauty: ance. Bluh. :pink:
> 
> Where's the bump?: High :pink:
> 
> Where's the weight?: hard to say. I'm not showing enough to determine accurately.
> 
> Cold hand & feet: yeah but it's winter lol
> 
> Sleep position: I switch back and forth all night.
> 
> What do you crave?: fruit :pink:
> 
> How fast is babys heart beating?: :pink:
> 
> Chinese calendar: I can't remember but I think it said :blue:
> 
> Mayan Calendar: :blue:
> 
> Did your spouse gain weight? No yet lol
> 
> Did your chest change?: :blue:
> 
> 
> How is your hair growing?: :pink:
> 
> What color is your pee?: :pink:
> 
> Are you moody? :pink:
> 
> How is your balance?: :pink: but I was never very clumsy
> 
> What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:
> 
> 12 :pink: 4 :blue: lol
> 
> I have a 17 month old DS so if anyone is interested I can post what I would have got with him. It's hadn't been very long so I remember most answers.
> 
> UPDATE: IT'S A :pink: GIRL! :pink:Click to expand...


Yay!! I'll update!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Baking soda test: No Fizz :pink:

Salt test: (Haven't tried this one yet)

Ramzi theory: Left side :pink:

Headaches: had a couple but not more than usual for me :pink:

Morning sickness: 24/7 nausea for 6 weeks :pink:

Beauty: Horrible!, oily skin, oily hair and Acne :pink:

Cold hand & feet: Warm Hands and Feet :pink:

Sleep position: Left :blue:

Pillow position: West

What do you crave?: Sweet :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 12weeks - 160BPM+ :pink:

Chinese calendar: Girl :pink:

Mayan Calendar: 28, 2015 :blue: 

Did your spouse gain weight?: haha sure has :pink:

Did your chest change?: Definite fullness and gone up 2 cup sizes :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Right slightly bigger than the left :blue:

How is your hair growing?: normal :pink:

What color is your pee?: dull and cloudy :pink:

Are you moody?: Yes but only slightly :blue:

How is your balance?: Clumsy :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:

14:pink: 5:blue:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wanted to add that in the dreams I have where there's a baby it has always been a baby GIRL... could be a sign? :shrug:

When I'm pregnant, i always dream the opposite gender... if anything thats always been well and truly right with me... Ive even been able to predict most of my friends babies by what there say there have dreamed :thumbup: i put a lot of faith in it :)


----------



## babydreams85

Forgot to update mine--we are team :pink: :pink: :pink: !!!

With my kids I have dreamed the correct gender. I dreamt DS was a boy several times at the beginning of that pregnancy, and this time I had a dream early on that I took a baby girl home from the hospital ;)


----------



## melewen

Congrats babydreams!!! So I did a little very scientific analysis to find the most accurate wives tale thus far... And you will never believe what it is..

Hair growth!! It's been right for almost everyone! :rofl: killing me. If it's true for me then I'm having a girl!!


----------



## babydreams85

That's funny!!! It was true for both of mine though...my hair grew SO fast with my son and slow this time. ;)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've always had baby girls in my dreams and my hair seems to be growing quickly... on my head my OH mentioned it's getting long and it seems I can't shave often enough "down under" :rofl:


----------



## Catith

Babee_Bugs said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to add that in the dreams I have where there's a baby it has always been a baby GIRL... could be a sign? :shrug:
> 
> When I'm pregnant, i always dream the opposite gender... if anything thats always been well and truly right with me... Ive even been able to predict most of my friends babies by what there say there have dreamed :thumbup: i put a lot of faith in it :)Click to expand...

I actually didn't have any dreams about what sex the baby was with my son. This pregnancy I had one dream that I had my son and a younger little boy with me. In my dream I had even named the new boy Roman, which wasn't even a name I was considering lol.


----------



## carebear1981

In my dreams, it's mostly been a girl. Once it was a boy. We'll see :)

The hair on my head isn't growing but it's growing everywhere else :dohh: not sure what that means!


----------



## bparsons

Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? Fizz

Salt test: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). Did the color of the urine change and start to look cloudy and/or did a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer form? Or did the urine stay the same color and remain clear and/or have elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface that immediately disappeared? N/A

Ramzi theory: Where is your baby & placenta attached in the uterus--right or left side? If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - true to looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus. Right

Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth? Back and Forth

Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? Yes

Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness? No 

Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than? Finer Than Usual

Where's the bump?: High or low? Low

Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? All out in front

Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm? Colder than normal

Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right? Left

Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north? North

What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus? Mostly Salty savory foods

How fast is babys heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute Greater

Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart: Boy

Mayan Calendar: The Mayans took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number? Both are odd

Did your spouse gain weight? Yes

The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end? round end

Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change? no real change

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger? Right is bigger than left

How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate? Faster than normal

What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? bright yellow

Are you moody? no not at all

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? clumsier

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not? Makes a V

TOTAL: # and #


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm going to have to remember to revisit this thread and post my gender update next week! I still haven't done the ring test and have wanted to. Maybe my OH and I can try that this eve...


----------



## melewen

Yes jyllian!! Do that one! My friends and I were talking at dinner and it was right for both of them. We're all very rational educated women and all... but were like... Uh... This string predicted my baby's sex.. :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Well, they were :) jury still out for me!


----------



## carebear1981

One of the September rainbows did the ring test and it was wrong!! Ack!! I was counting on that one being right :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

So I have another theory I wanted an opinion on. So I have several boy names that I love but I'm struggling to love any girl names on my list. A friend of mine said that's gotta mean it's a boy cuz she was opposite. She loved her girls name and couldn't decide on a boys. Turned out to be a girl. I've had another friend recently just say the same. 
Anyone feel the same? Love your one gender name and not the other??


----------



## babydreams85

Care bear, I had a boy name I loved, but my husband hated it. We tried on multiple occasions to come up with a boy name and COULD NOT agree on one no matter how hard we tried. We easily agreed on our girl name. ;)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm thinking a girl name will be easier for my OH and I to come up with and agree on. Because the four of us right now have 7 letters in our names and they all end with the letter 'N' I am wanting to continue that similarity with the baby. Plus I really want the middle name, if a boy, to be Joseph after my late father. He wanted the name Gionni for a boy after his (very much alive) grandfather, John... but I feel like my dead father trumps his living grandfather :shrug: So far after small discussions about names we have only sort of agreed on liking Cameron Joseph for a boy and haven't really spoken more about it.


----------



## amariee

Ok so I'm only 5 weeks but I just had to try out the salt test. I did use FMU. I'm not sure what to take it as. No fizzing, no bubbles. It looked a tad cloudy the side view but from up top clear. I noticed tons of swirly lines on the bottom. Any idea if I should take that as girl or boy?


----------



## GingerPanda

Here were my test results:

Baking soda test: :blue:
Salt test: :blue:
Ramzi Theory: :blue:
Ring test: :blue:
Headaches: :blue:
Morning sickness: :pink:
Beauty: :pink:
Weight: :blue:
Cold hands/feet: :blue:
Sleep position: :pink:
Cravings: :blue:
Baby's HB: :pink:
Chinese calendar: :pink:
Mayan calendar: :pink:
Spouse weight gain: :blue:
Key test: :blue:
Breast change: :pink:
Breast size difference: :blue:
Hair growth rate: :blue:
Urine color: :blue:
Moodiness: :blue:
Balance test: :pink:
Eye vein test: :blue:

Totals:
:blue: = 15
:pink: = 8



Aaaand....

*IT'S A GIRL!*

:haha:


----------



## melewen

Wow!! So currently we're 5 for 7 :D


----------



## GingerPanda

carebear1981 said:


> So I have another theory I wanted an opinion on. So I have several boy names that I love but I'm struggling to love any girl names on my list. A friend of mine said that's gotta mean it's a boy cuz she was opposite. She loved her girls name and couldn't decide on a boys. Turned out to be a girl. I've had another friend recently just say the same.
> Anyone feel the same? Love your one gender name and not the other??


I had TONS of boy names I loved! Couldn't bear to even look at my girl names. But then found out it was a girl, so had to get over it! I love the name we picked, though. :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

Lol that disproves that theory ;)


----------



## MamaBunny2

It has been confirmed... baby is a *BOY!*


----------



## whitglass

melewen said:


> Congrats babydreams!!! So I did a little very scientific analysis to find the most accurate wives tale thus far... And you will never believe what it is..
> 
> Hair growth!! It's been right for almost everyone! :rofl: killing me. If it's true for me then I'm having a girl!!

That's funny to hear! When I was pregnant with my son my hair grew soooooo slowly. I think I shaved my legs like 3 times in 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## Monix

Baking soda test: fizz :blue:

Salt test: stayed the same :pink:

Ramzi theory: looks like middle or right on abdominal ultrasound :pink:

Ring test: don't have a ring...

Headaches: more headaches :blue:

Morning sickness: none! :blue:

Beauty: less :pink:

Where's the bump?: none yet

Where's the weight?: none yet

Cold hand & feet: they've always been cold so hard to say

Sleep position: left :blue:

Pillow position: west :)

What do you crave?: salty which is new for me!! :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 164 at 7week6day ultrasound :pink:

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? not sure but it's kind of early still

The Key Test: :blue:

Did your chest change?: very early still but not dramatically... 

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Right is bigger for sure :blue: 

How is your hair growing?: same rate :blue:

What color is your pee?: :blue:

Are you moody? no more than usual :) :blue:

How is your balance?: haven't noticed a change :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:


12 :blue: / 8 :pink:
I have a Harmony test on May 13th so I'll update after :)


----------



## carebear1981

Well, I'm cooking a boy so some of the theories were right :)
:happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Woohoo another for Team Blue :blue:
Congrats carebear!!!


----------



## Radiance

With my last baby <3 A baby girl!! Here are my results...


Headaches: Yes :thumbup: :blue:

Morning sickness: Rarely :blue:

Beauty: Felt awful! :haha: :pink:

Where's the bump?: High :pink:

Where's the weight?: all out front :blue:

Cold hand & feet: Cold :blue:

Sleep position: left :blue:

What do you crave?: proteins :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 170-180 :pink:

Chinese calendar: Boy :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? No :pink:

Did your chest change? No (they never do!) :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts? Right has always been larger :blue:

What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? Clear ;) :pink:

Are you moody? Emotional... check! :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal... mhmm :blue:


TOTAL: #10 :blue: and #6 :pink:


----------



## K8te

Baking soda test: fizz :blue:

Salt test: Stayed the same :pink:

Ramzi theory: :pink:

Ring test: circles :pink:

Headaches: None :pink:

Morning sickness: Yes :pink:

Beauty: Same :blue:

Where's the bump?: N/A

Where's the weight?: N/A

Cold hand & feet: Cold :blue:

Sleep position: Right :pink:

Pillow position: North :blue: 

What do you crave?: Protein and Carbs :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: N/A

Chinese calendar: Girl :pink:

Mayan Calendar: one odd one even :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? No :blue: 

The Key Test: Narrow :pink:

Did your chest change?: No change :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left bigger :pink:

How is your hair growing?: Faster :blue:

What color is your pee?: Dull :pink:

Are you moody? Yes :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsy :blue: 

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:

TOTAL: 
:pink: = 12
:blue: = 10


----------



## BRIT1416

I have a scan on Friday how do I do the pink bird/blue bird symbol? :)


----------



## GingerPanda

BRIT1416 said:


> I have a scan on Friday how do I do the pink bird/blue bird symbol? :)

:pink: or :blue:


----------



## BRIT1416

GingerPanda said:


> BRIT1416 said:
> 
> 
> I have a scan on Friday how do I do the pink bird/blue bird symbol? :)
> 
> :pink: or :blue:Click to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## BRIT1416

Baking soda test: no fizz :pink:

Salt test: :blue:

Ramzi theory: :blue:

Ring test: :pink:

Headaches: :blue:

Morning sickness: :pink:

Beauty: :pink:

Where's the bump?: :pink:

Where's the weight?: :pink:

Cold hand & feet: :blue:

Sleep position: :pink:

Pillow position: n/a

What do you crave?: :blue:

How fast is babys heart beating?: 150 :pink:

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight?: :blue:

The Key Test: n/a

Did your chest change?: :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: :blue:

How is your hair growing?: :pink: 

What color is your pee?: :blue:

Are you moody?: :pink:

How is your balance?: :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :blue:

12 :blue: 11 :pink:

Scan on Friday!!! Can't wait to update!! I have a feeling we will be team :blue: tho ;)


----------



## BRIT1416

We are team :pink:! :D


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink!!


----------



## melewen

Congrats Brit!

Looks like the morning sickness test has been correct 7 times and wrong only once


----------



## melewen

Whoa! It also looks like the headaches are a good predictor.. but opposite of the old wives tale! It's been wrong 5 times and right only 3.. so that's closer to 50/50 but at best doesn't look like it indicates anything!


----------



## melewen

Wow! Forgive my analytics over here.. haha! But the beauty test has been correct EVERY time! That's only 8 currently but still.. 100%


----------



## melewen

So this collection of wives tales with changes made for accuracy (like pee color being always opposite the wives' tale! and headaches as well) seems to be 100%!

morning sickness (no morning sickness: boy)
baking soda (fizz: boy, no fizz: girl)
headaches (more headaches: girl!)
beauty (more breakouts, looking less beautiful than before pregnancy: girl; looking better: boy)
chest change (big change in size of chest? girl! no real dramatic change: boy)
hair growth (hair growing faster than before? boy. hair growing at same rate: girl)
pee (if the color of your pee is bright yellow: girl; dull: boy)


----------



## BRIT1416

melewen said:


> So this collection of wives tales with changes made for accuracy (like pee color being always opposite the wives' tale! and headaches as well) seems to be 100%!
> 
> morning sickness (no morning sickness: boy)
> baking soda (fizz: boy, no fizz: girl)
> headaches (more headaches: girl!)
> beauty (more breakouts, looking less beautiful than before pregnancy: girl; looking better: boy)
> chest change (big change in size of chest? girl! no real dramatic change: boy)
> hair growth (hair growing faster than before? boy. hair growing at same rate: girl)
> pee (if the color of your pee is bright yellow: girl; dull: boy)

So much fun to do this :) thanks for starting the thread!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl I was looking for YOUR results for each but you haven't posted any?


----------



## laurac1988

Here's mine!
Will update as I go along as some of these I haven't done yet. 


Baking soda test: 

Salt test: 

Ramzi theory: :pink:

Ring test: 

Headaches: :pink: (I'm having headaches, but no more than I had pre pregnancy)

Morning sickness: :pink:

Beauty: :pink:

Where's the bump?: 

Where's the weight?: 

Cold hand & feet: :pink:

Sleep position: :blue:

Pillow position: :blue:

What do you crave?: :pink:

How fast is babys heart beating?: :pink: (159bpm)

Chinese calendar: :pink:

Mayan Calendar: :pink: (27/2015)

Did your spouse gain weight?: 

The Key Test: :blue:

Did your chest change?: :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: :blue:

How is your hair growing?: :pink:

What color is your pee?: :pink:

Are you moody?: :pink:

How is your balance?: :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:

15:pink: 4:blue:


----------



## melewen

Mine are there Jyllian! They're 18 :blue: and 6 :pink: with 6/7 going boy when it comes to the "most accurate" list! We'll see just how accurate.. lol


----------



## melewen

Laura I've updated yours! What's crazy is you're evenly split when it comes to the "most accurate" tests--3 and 3!


----------



## Twinsie

Baking soda test: No fizz!

Salt test: haven't done it yet 

Ramzi theory: right side 

Headaches: Daily 

Morning sickness: Nausea until 12 weeks 

Beauty: Broke out like crazy and I always had great skin!!

Where's the weight- spread out 

Where's the baby- middle of belly 

Did your spouse gain weight- yes 

Key tst- round end 

Cold hand & feet: no 

Sleep position: on my back or right side 

Pillow position: North 

What do you crave?: Salty and carbs!

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: greater than 140 

Chinese calendar: boy 

Mayan Calendar: 30, 2015

Did your chest change?: Definitely bigger. Getting stretch marks already!!!!

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Right slightly larger than left 

How is your hair growing?: Always been fast so same ? 

What color is your pee?: Dull

Are you moody?: DEF have my moody days

How is your balance?: Same- clumsy at times 

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V


----------



## Monix

Monix said:


> Baking soda test: fizz :blue:
> 
> Salt test: stayed the same :pink:
> 
> Ramzi theory: looks like middle or right on abdominal ultrasound :pink:
> 
> Ring test: don't have a ring...
> 
> Headaches: more headaches :blue:
> 
> Morning sickness: none! :blue:
> 
> Beauty: less :pink:
> 
> Where's the bump?: none yet
> 
> Where's the weight?: none yet
> 
> Cold hand & feet: they've always been cold so hard to say
> 
> Sleep position: left :blue:
> 
> Pillow position: west :)
> 
> What do you crave?: salty which is new for me!! :blue:
> 
> How fast is babys heart beating?: 164 at 7week6day ultrasound :pink:
> 
> Chinese calendar: :blue:
> 
> Mayan Calendar: :blue:
> 
> Did your spouse gain weight? not sure but it's kind of early still
> 
> The Key Test: :blue:
> 
> Did your chest change?: very early still but not dramatically...
> 
> Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Right is bigger for sure :blue:
> 
> How is your hair growing?: same rate :blue:
> 
> What color is your pee?: :blue:
> 
> Are you moody? no more than usual :) :blue:
> 
> How is your balance?: haven't noticed a change :pink:
> 
> What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:
> 
> 
> 12 :blue: / 8 :pink:
> I have a Harmony test on May 13th so I'll update after :)


It's a :blue: !!!!!!


----------



## melewen

Ahh monix how did I not update yours?! Congrats!!

Jamie I'm calling girl fo sho :D I'll update your details tomorrow! Someone needs to reply to this so I see it lol


----------



## Monix

thanks melewen :)


----------



## carebear1981

carebear1981 said:


> Ok. I'm bored at work... I'm gonna go do some of these :)
> 
> 
> Ramzi theory: from what I remember looking at the screen for the transvaginal, the baby was attached on the left side of the screen so :pink: but will double check at next scan
> 
> Ring test: crap... I stopped wearing my ring cuz my fingers would get so hot and sticky at night that I would wake up and have to pry my rings off... will try this when I get home. UPDATE: swung back and forth so :blue:
> 
> Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? Yes :blue:
> 
> Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness? Urm... I have night sickness, does that count? if so, :pink: if not, :blue:
> 
> Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than? I'm looking like usualy, kinda have acne prone skin anyways so I'd probably go with :blue:
> 
> Where's the bump?: High or low? Low :blue:
> 
> Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle? Mostly in front :blue:
> 
> Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty? :pink:
> 
> Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right? I sleep on my back. Been trying to learn how to sleep on my side cuz I know it's supposed to be bad for back sleepers, especially in the second and third tri. But I think I prefer my right side :pink:
> 
> Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north? North... but it does all the time! :blue:
> 
> What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus? I've been craving fruit, mostly the sweet kind like strawberries and melon so I'd have to say :pink: BUT, I also read that if you eat like a teenage boy it means you're having a boy so possibly :blue:
> 
> How fast is babys heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute: Greater 158 and 148 previously :pink:
> 
> Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart. Had this wrong. Didn't use my lunar age so :blue:
> 
> Mayan Calendar: The Mayans took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number? Both odd :pink:
> 
> Did your spouse gain weight? No... jerk... he's been losing!! :blue:
> 
> The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end? From what I know of what I normally do, I always pick up the big end so :blue:
> 
> Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change? No change :blue:
> 
> Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger? Yep... just felt my boobs at work :haha: they feel the same so :blue:
> 
> How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate? No change so :pink:
> 
> What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull? Bright :blue:
> 
> Are you moody? Not really... more emotional like things make my cry like commercials on tv... I guess that's moody so :pink:
> 
> How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? I feel clumsier though I'm not very graceful to begin with. And it could also be my broken foot so :blue:
> 
> What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not? No V :blue:
> 
> Looks like 14 :blue: 7 :pink:
> At first I was so sure it was a girl but recently I've been feeling boy!
> 
> It's a BOY!!

I updated mine with the few questions I couldn't answer back then (weight, where carrying, heart rate) plus I also changed my Chinese calendar answer since I didn't use my lunar age. So I got more boy answers than I initially thought :)


----------



## melewen

So yours were REALLY accurate carebear!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats Monix!


----------



## melewen

The test was right.. it's a :blue: !!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

:happydance:


----------



## lau86

Here's mine

Baking soda test- no fizz :pink:

Ramzi theory- no early scan so I don't know

Ring test- swings round :pink:

Headaches- yes more frequent but not too bad :blue:

Morning sickness- or all day sickness! :pink:

Beauty- looking pale and horrid :pink:

Bump- haven't really got one but looks low :blue:

Weight- not really put any on so? :pink:

Hands and feet- cold, but my thyroid is playing up :blue: 

Sleep position and pillow: right side, not sure how to know where my pillow is 'facing'?! :pink:

Cravings- salty and citrus?!! :blue: :pink: 

Heart rate- always above 150 :pink: 

Chinese gender chart- :blue:

Mayan calendar: age 28 conception 2015 :blue:

Spouse weight gain- yes I think he has :pink: 

Key test? Not done 

Chest changes: look much bigger IMO :pink: but I think right is bigger :blue: 

Hair growth- the same :pink:

Pee- mostly dull :pink: 

Moody- yes, but I am tired and nauseous! :pink:

Balance- definitely more clumsy! :blue:

Vein- not sure on this one 

So 13 :pink: and 8 :blue:!


----------



## melewen

Lau when will you find out?


----------



## lau86

I find out the 13th of June!


----------



## Twag

Ok so I have just filled this is and my scan is the 17 June so 2 weeks away :happydance:

Baking soda test: fizz or no fizz? 
*N/A *
Salt test: Pour a layer of salt into a glass and then pour urine over the salt--make sure the glass is about half filled with urine. If you're less than 8 weeks, you must use FMU (first morning urine). Did the color of the urine change and start to look cloudy and/or did a bubbly/cloudy pattern layer form? Or did the urine stay the same color and remain clear and/or have elongated streaks from the bottom of the glass to the surface that immediately disappeared? 
*N/A*
Ramzi theory: Where is your baby & placenta attached in the uterus--right or left side? If you have a transvaginal ultrasound, the placenta will be either on the right or left - true to looking at the photo. If you have an abdominal, reverse the side--if the placenta is on the right in the photo, it's actually on the left in your uterus. 
*From listening on the Doppler the placenta is on the right  but baby is on the left *
Ring test: String your wedding ring on a piece of string or a piece of your own hair and dangle it over your belly. Does it swing in circles or in a straight line back and forth?
*Not done this yet!*
Headaches: Do you have more headaches since pregnancy? 
*None *
Morning sickness: Do/did you have morning sickness?
*All day sickness still on meds *
Beauty: Are you looking finer than usual or is your skin has broken out and are you otherwise looking lesser-than?
*Minging *
Where's the bump?: High or low?
*Bump is high *
Where's the weight?: All out front, like a basketball, or is the weight spread evenly around your middle?
:blue:
Cold hand & feet: Are your hands and feet colder than normal or are they a bit moister and toasty warm?
:pink:
Sleep position: Do you prefer to sleep on your left side or your right?
*Right *
Pillow position: Does your pillow face south or north?
*I move it down so south *
What do you crave?: Are you mostly craving salty foods and proteins, or sweets and citrus?
*If anything sweet *
How fast is babys heart beating?: Is your LO's bpm greater or less than 140 beats per minute 
*At 16 weeks was exactly 140bpm so ???*
Chinese calendar: This one gets a bit complicated, so just take the more accurate test here (this factors in your LUNAR age, not just your Western calendar age): Chinese Gender Chart
* based on my LMP*
Mayan Calendar: The Mayans took the mothers age at conception and year of conception to determine the gender of the baby. Are both numbers even or odd? Or is one number even and the other number?
*Even & Odd so *
Did your spouse gain weight?
*Yup  *
The Key Test: After placing a key in front of a pregnant person, watch to see what end they pick the key up with. Did you pick up the key by the round end or by the narrow end?
*Narrow end *
Did your chest change?: Was there was a dramatic change in the size and fullness of your breasts or no real change?
*Yup my boobs are back  *
Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Is your right breast larger than your left/both the same size? Or is your left breast larger?
*Strangely my left is usually bigger but they are the same *
How is your hair growing?: Is it growing faster or at the same rate?
*Same *
What color is your pee?: Is it bright yellow or dull?
*Dull I guess *
Are you moody?
*Apparently according to DH *
How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful?
*Not clumsy *
What does the vein in your left eye look like?: Does the vein makes a V or not?
*Huge V *

*TOTAL:  19 and  3*


----------



## madseasons

Here is with both my genders!

*With my DD in 2014/2015:*

Baking soda test: Fizz :blue:

Salt test: Didnt do this one.

Ring Test: :blue:

Ramzi theory: Left side :blue:

Headaches: YES! :pink:

Morning sickness: No :blue:

Beauty: Great :blue:

Cold hand & feet: Warm Hands and Feet :pink:

Sleep position: Left :blue:

Pillow position: Northeast :blue:

What do you crave?: Sweet :pink:

How fast is babys heart beating?: then :blue: (it changed halfway through)

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight?: Nope, lost :blue:

Did your chest change?: Nope :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left has always been a little bigger, so I couldnt tell while pregnant a difference. 

How is your hair growing?: FAST! :blue:

What color is your pee?: Dull :pink:

Are you moody?: Yes!!!! :pink:

How is your balance?: Better than with DS :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:

8 :pink: 12 :blue: - One went from :pink: to :blue:

*With my DS in 2009:*

Baking soda test: Fizz :blue:

Salt test: Didnt do this one.

Ring Test: :blue:

Ramzi theory: Right side :blue:

Headaches: Nope! :blue:

Morning sickness: No :blue:

Beauty: Great :blue:

Cold hand & feet: COLD! :blue:

Sleep position: Left :blue:

Pillow position: South :pink:

What do you crave?: Savory :blue:

How fast is babys heart beating?: :blue: 

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight?: Nope, lost :blue:

Did your chest change?: Nope :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left has always been a little bigger, so I couldnt tell while pregnant a difference. 

How is your hair growing?: FAST and all over! :blue: 

What color is your pee?: Bright :blue: 

Are you moody?: NOPE, Mellow the whole time :blue:

How is your balance?: Clumsy as ever :blue: 

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:

2 :pink: 18 :blue:


----------



## K8te

I've updated mind after our first scan, now we are at :pink: on the theories! 8 weeks till we find out :happydance:

X


----------



## lau86

lau86 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Baking soda test- no fizz :pink:
> 
> Ramzi theory- no early scan so I don't know
> 
> Ring test- swings round :pink:
> 
> Headaches- yes more frequent but not too bad :blue:
> 
> Morning sickness- or all day sickness! :pink:
> 
> Beauty- looking pale and horrid :pink:
> 
> Bump- haven't really got one but looks low :blue:
> 
> Weight- not really put any on so? :pink:
> 
> Hands and feet- cold, but my thyroid is playing up :blue:
> 
> Sleep position and pillow: right side, not sure how to know where my pillow is 'facing'?! :pink:
> 
> Cravings- salty and citrus?!! :blue: :pink:
> 
> Heart rate- always above 150 :pink:
> 
> Chinese gender chart- :blue:
> 
> Mayan calendar: age 28 conception 2015 :blue:
> 
> Spouse weight gain- yes I think he has :pink:
> 
> Key test? Not done
> 
> Chest changes: look much bigger IMO :pink: but I think right is bigger :blue:
> 
> Hair growth- the same :pink:
> 
> Pee- mostly dull :pink:
> 
> Moody- yes, but I am tired and nauseous! :pink:
> 
> Balance- definitely more clumsy! :blue:
> 
> Vein- not sure on this one
> 
> So 13 :pink: and 8 :blue:!

We found out today we are having a girl so most of it was right for us!


----------



## K8te

Congratulations Lau!

X


----------



## aidensmommy1

Baking soda test: Too soon, will update when I hit 10+ weeks. 

Salt test: Too soon, haven't done this yet. 

Ramzi theory: Left side @ 5w2d & 7wks :pink: 

Headaches: Almost everyday, but this one is due to the progesterone, as I only get them right after doing my progesterone. So I guess it'd be :blue:

Morning sickness: TONS! :pink: 

Beauty: A few breakouts and my skin doesn't look as "full of color" or soft. :pink: 

Cold hand & feet: no, clammy/sweaty hands :pink:

Sleep position: On my back or to the right :pink: 

What do you crave? Sweets/citrusy stuff (lots of fruit!) and some salty stuff :pink: & :blue:

How fast is babys heart beating?: 7 weeks--134 :blue: 

Chinese calendar: :pink: 

Did your chest change? Definite fullness :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts? Lefts a little bigger. :pink:

How is your hair growing? Same rate :pink:

What color is your pee?: clearish lately. :pink:

Are you moody?: VERY moody :pink:

How is your balance?: About the same as before for now...not clumsy, yet lol. :pink: 

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: DH says he sees a "V" :pink:

Key test: I picked it up from the small/pointy end :pink: 

Ring Test: Swings in circles :pink:

Spouse weight gain? it's early but he's already got a little pop belly! Lol. :pink:

I *think* I got them all...

17 :pink: & 3 :blue:

DH and I are a little shocked! We both feel very strong that we're having a girl and almost all of these old wives tales are saying girl, too. Cannot wait to update when I know 100% for sure! Will update after the baking soda test as well! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I dont understand the "which way your pillows facing" question...? What do u all mean by this? Thats the only one I couldn't quickly answer.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Baking soda test: Not done yet

Salt test: Not done yet 

Ramzi theory: Left side :pink:

Headaches: no more than usual ( :pink:

Morning sickness: Constant nausea & sickness :pink:

Beauty: Horrible skin and hair lately :pink:

Cold hand & feet: warmer :pink:

Sleep position: mixture lol

Pillow position: Not sure lol

What do you crave?: Sweets, chocolate and fruit! :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: not sure yet 

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: 23,2015 :pink:

Did your chest change?: not yet so :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: nothing different 

How is your hair growing?: Normal rate :pink:

What color is your pee?: umm not checked lol

Are you moody?: A lot lol :pink:

How is your balance?: Fine :) :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V :blue:

4 :blue: 9 :pink:
Will keep updating this as I'm further along :)


----------



## Twag

Scan day tomorrow so I will make sure I update as soon as I can :thumbup:


----------



## BethMaassen

Baking soda test: No Fizz :pink:

Salt test: Stayed the same :pink:

Ramzi theory: Right :blue:

Ring test: Back and Forth :blue:

Headaches:No :pink:

Morning sickness: Not really :blue:

Beauty: Beakouts and dry skin :pink:

Where's the bump?: High. :pink:

Where's the weight?: Spead out :pink:

Cold hand & feet: Warm hands and feet :pink:

Sleep position: Right :pink:

Pillow position: North :blue:

What do you crave?: Mostly sweet :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 175 bpm :pink:

Chinese calendar: :pink:

Mayan Calendar: 28|2015 :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? Don't know.

The Key Test: Narrow. I always have picked keys up this way though. :pink:

Did your chest change?: Fuller :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Same Size :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Same rate :pink:

What color is your pee?: Dull and cloudy :pink:

Are you moody? Extremely :pink:

How is your balance?: Not clumsy :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:
TOTAL: 18 :pink: and 5 :blue:


----------



## Twag

We are team :pink:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink twag!!
A lot of the theories were right for you!


----------



## laurac1988

Had our 12 week scan. A lot of the nub guessers are saying girl based on the nub!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/D36160F8-1F2C-4B82-ACF6-9EE89D459D16_zpskfhm5ogs.jpg
Not too long until we find out


----------



## jrob

Baking soda test: Didn't try this one. :yellow:

Salt test: Stayed the same. :pink:

Ramzi theory: My guess is left side, but I don't really know for sure. :pink:

Ring test: Did not do this one. :yellow:

Headaches: I get headaches sometimes, but no more than I did before being pregnant. :pink:

Morning sickness: HORRIBLE morning sickness :pink:

Beauty: Breaking out pretty bad lately :pink:

Where's the bump?: Too soon to tell :yellow: UPDATE: :pink:

Where's the weight?: Can't tell yet. I've lost weight so far because of the morning sickness and am only starting to gain it back now. :yellow:

Cold hand & feet: Warm hands and feet :pink:

Sleep position: Right side :pink:

Pillow position: I have no idea. How do you even tell which direction it's facing? :yellow:

What do you crave?: Sweet and Citrus :pink:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: Last scan was 157 bmp. All previous scans have been above 145. :pink:

Chinese calendar: Predicts Girl :pink:

Mayan Calendar: 31, 2015 = Girl :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight? A little bit. :pink:

The Key Test: Narrow end. :pink:

Did your chest change?: No real change yet. :blue:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Same as before pregnancy, right breast is slightly bigger. :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Same rate. :pink:

What color is your pee?: Light yellow. Not bright or dull, just healthy and hydrated, so I don't know what that means. :yellow:

Are you moody? Yes :pink:

How is your balance?: I have always been clumsy, but lately I have been more careful since I know it's not just me I can injure. So I guess I'm more graceful than before. :pink:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: I don't think so. I wear glasses so it is hard to tell with them on and then I can't see when I take them off. UPDATE: I just had a few people look in my eye and they said there is a V. :pink:
TOTAL: # :pink: 17 and # :blue: 3


I also posted my 12 week scan pics. No one has said anything about being able to see a nub, but based on skull I've gotten more blues than pinks so far.

Intuition: My gut from day 1 has been telling me it's a girl. And my best friend has been saying girl since day 1 as well.


----------



## melewen

jrob post your scan!


----------



## faith2015

Baking soda test: Fizzed as soon as the pee hit and then flat :pink:

Salt test: Never heard of it

Ramzi theory: Left side :pink: 

Headaches: all the time :girl: 

Morning sickness: for the first 6 weeks then i was in the clear

Beauty: horrible on my back :pink:

Cold hand & feet: hot all over

Sleep position: Left :blue:

Pillow position: um what is this

What do you crave?: Salty and sour 

How fast is babys heart beating?: 141 @ 6 weeks :blue: and then at 13 weeks 172 :pink: 

Chinese calendar: :blue:

Mayan Calendar: :blue:

Did your chest change?: Definite fullness :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?both huge

How is your hair growing?normal

What color is your pee?: dull and cloudy :pink:

Are you moody?: SUPER moody :pink:

How is your balance? fine 

What does the vein in your left eye look like? I have 3

Nub theory - :pink:

[URL=https://s1077.photobucket.com/user/tc171005/media/bf00c88c-804f-47fb-be5e-cc2e75bc4489_zps9hwt8mg7.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w467/tc171005/bf00c88c-804f-47fb-be5e-cc2e75bc4489_zps9hwt8mg7.jpg~original[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## laurac1988

laurac1988 said:


> Here's mine!
> Will update as I go along as some of these I haven't done yet.
> Baking soda test:
> Salt test:
> Ramzi theory: :pink:
> Ring test:
> Headaches: :pink: (I'm having headaches, but no more than I had pre pregnancy)
> Morning sickness: :pink:
> Beauty: :pink:
> Where's the bump?:
> Where's the weight?:
> Cold hand & feet: :pink:
> Sleep position: :blue:
> Pillow position: :blue:
> What do you crave?: :pink:
> How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: :pink: (159bpm)
> Chinese calendar: :pink:
> Mayan Calendar: :pink: (27/2015)
> Did your spouse gain weight?:
> The Key Test: :blue:
> Did your chest change?: :pink:
> Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: :blue:
> How is your hair growing?: :pink:
> What color is your pee?: :pink:
> Are you moody?: :pink:
> How is your balance?: :pink:
> What does the vein in your left eye look like?: :pink:
> 15:pink: 4:blue:

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Spudtastic

I've been meaning to do this for ages...


Baking soda test: Fizzed. BOY :blue:

Salt test: I have not done this one N/A

Ramzi theory: In the centre.yes I scrustinised the scan image. N/A

Ring test: In circles. GIRL :pink:

Headaches: Same as before. GIRL :pink:

Morning sickness: Yes, bad m/s (but not as bad as my daughter). Im 15 weeks and starting to feel better. GIRL :pink:

Beauty: The beast. GIRL :pink:

Where's the bump?: Not big enough yet. N/A

Where's the weight?: Evenly. GIRL :pink:

Cold hand & feet: Warmer GIRL :pink:

Sleep position: Right but I did before too. GIRL :pink:

Pillow position: ? N/A

What do you crave?: Both salty and sweet. BOY AND GIRL :blue: and :pink:

How fast is babys heart beating?: Greater than 140. GIRL :pink:

Chinese calendar: Predicted Girl :pink:

Mayan Calendar: Predicted Boy :blue:

Did your spouse gain weight? Dont know.

The Key Test: Dont know

Did your chest change?: Bosoms )) GIRL :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left larger but it is anyway. GIRL :pink:

How is your hair growing?: No difference. GIRL :pink:

What color is your pee?: Bright Yellow BOY :blue:

Are you moody? Yes GIRL :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsy BOY :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: It makes a V GIRL :pink:

Nub Theory: 13+1 week scan: GIRL :pink:

TOTAL: :pink: 16 and :blue:5


I find out at the end of August.


----------



## BethMaassen

I am going in Monday for my gender scan I will be able to update then, if the predictions was correct or not.


----------



## purelygemini

I cannot wait to try all of these but i think it's way too early for me at only 5 weeks!


----------



## BethMaassen

BethMaassen said:


> Baking soda test: No Fizz :pink:
> 
> Salt test: Stayed the same :pink:
> 
> Ramzi theory: Right :blue:
> 
> Ring test: Back and Forth :blue:
> 
> Headaches:No :pink:
> 
> Morning sickness: Not really :blue:
> 
> Beauty: Beakouts and dry skin :pink:
> 
> Where's the bump?: High. :pink:
> 
> Where's the weight?: Spead out :pink:
> 
> Cold hand & feet: Warm hands and feet :pink:
> 
> Sleep position: Right :pink:
> 
> Pillow position: North :blue:
> 
> What do you crave?: Mostly sweet :pink:
> 
> How fast is babys heart beating?: 175 bpm :pink:
> 
> Chinese calendar: :pink:
> 
> Mayan Calendar: 28|2015 :blue:
> 
> Did your spouse gain weight? Don't know.
> 
> The Key Test: Narrow. I always have picked keys up this way though. :pink:
> 
> Did your chest change?: Fuller :pink:
> 
> Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Same Size :blue:
> 
> How is your hair growing?: Same rate :pink:
> 
> What color is your pee?: Dull and cloudy :pink:
> 
> Are you moody? Extremely :pink:
> 
> How is your balance?: Not clumsy :pink:
> 
> What does the vein in your left eye look like?: V :pink:
> TOTAL: 18 :pink: and 5 :blue:

It's official!
We're team *PINK*!
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/baby%202anat3_zpskwdtisnr.png


----------



## purelygemini

Congrats Beth!! How far along were you when you started doing the tests?


----------



## BethMaassen

purelygemini said:


> Congrats Beth!! How far along were you when you started doing the tests?

Thank you! I was 12+4weeks when I started.


----------



## purelygemini

I'm going to try to wait til then too so I don't drive myself too crazy:haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

Baking soda test: I took it at 5 weeks and there was no fizz which means :pink: but it wasn't FMU so will retake at 10 weeks.

Salt test: will do salt test in the morning!

Ramzi theory: ultrasound tech didn't tell me - she was kind of a bitch. but a few users on here say they think it's on the right :blue:

Ring test: Will do this at 10 weeks!

Headaches: no :pink:

Morning sickness: Yes :pink:

Beauty: break outs here and there and feeling super ugly :pink:

Where's the bump?: don't know yet!

Where's the weight?: don't know yet!

Cold hand & feet: moist and toasty :pink:

Sleep position: noticed more on the right :pink:

Pillow position: this one is stupid because my pillow faces the same way it did before i got pregnant lmao. but i guess it's :pink:

What do you crave?: hate fruit right now. disgusting. but i love chocolate and spicy food so i guess a point for each :pink: :blue:

How fast is baby&#8217;s heart beating?: 140bpm at 6weeks 5days so :pink:

Chinese calendar: that chinese gender chart you provided the link for says :pink:

Mayan Calendar: both are odd - :pink:

Did your spouse gain weight?: he is :pink:

The Key Test: haven't tried this yet

Did your chest change?: yes :pink:

Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: :blue: stayed the same

How is your hair growing?: seems to be growing faster :pink:

What color is your pee?: looks dull but of course i suck at colors of pee. :pink:

Are you moody?: bitchy as hell :pink:

How is your balance?: Clumsier than normal or graceful? clumsier :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: not sure will update later

Intuition: :blue:

TOTAL: #5 :blue: and #16 :pink:


----------



## K8te

Team :blue: over here so the predictions were wrong for me.


----------



## jrob

Team Pink!!!!! :pink: :pink: :pink:

My predictions were almost all correct! - Including, as an update, that I am "carrying high"


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Ladies

We are :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:
So overall the tests predicted pink. I did use a heartbeat website and apparently that predicted boy rather than girl (even though heartbeat was over 140). 



Spudtastic said:


> I've been meaning to do this for ages...
> 
> 
> Baking soda test: Fizzed. BOY :blue:
> 
> Salt test: I have not done this one N/A
> 
> Ramzi theory: In the centre.yes I scrustinised the scan image. N/A
> 
> Ring test: In circles. GIRL :pink:
> 
> Headaches: Same as before. GIRL :pink:
> 
> Morning sickness: Yes, bad m/s (but not as bad as my daughter). Im 15 weeks and starting to feel better. GIRL :pink:
> 
> Beauty: The beast. GIRL :pink:
> 
> Where's the bump?: Not big enough yet. N/A
> 
> Where's the weight?: Evenly. GIRL :pink:
> 
> Cold hand & feet: Warmer GIRL :pink:
> 
> Sleep position: Right but I did before too. GIRL :pink:
> 
> Pillow position: ? N/A
> 
> What do you crave?: Both salty and sweet. BOY AND GIRL :blue: and :pink:
> 
> How fast is babys heart beating?: Greater than 140. GIRL :pink:
> 
> Chinese calendar: Predicted Girl :pink:
> 
> Mayan Calendar: Predicted Boy :blue:
> 
> Did your spouse gain weight? Dont know.
> 
> The Key Test: Dont know
> 
> Did your chest change?: Bosoms )) GIRL :pink:
> 
> Along with the size of your chest, how are your breasts?: Left larger but it is anyway. GIRL :pink:
> 
> How is your hair growing?: No difference. GIRL :pink:
> 
> What color is your pee?: Bright Yellow BOY :blue:
> 
> Are you moody? Yes GIRL :pink:
> 
> How is your balance?: Clumsy BOY :blue:
> 
> What does the vein in your left eye look like?: It makes a V GIRL :pink:
> 
> Nub Theory: 13+1 week scan: GIRL :pink:
> 
> TOTAL: :pink: 16 and :blue:5
> 
> 
> I find out at the end of August.


----------



## Mintastic

Hey ladies - sorry this update is soooooo late but good for anyone who finds this thread in a search. My tests predicted 15 for girl and only 9 for boy.

I now have an adorable five-month-old.... boy!!!


----------

